# Pleco with one cloudy eye



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

my pleco has one cloudy eye and the other one is perfectly normal. He has been activly sucking on the glass, and doing his routine maintenance of the tank.

I would like to know how I can cure his eye without having to move him to a medicine tank. What are the chances that it could be fatal. And could it clear up on its own ?

thanks. Shred.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I've only dealt with Oscars with cloudy eye, but it's probably the same way to fix it. There is some medicine specifically for cloudy eye at the lfs, I would get that. I don't remember what it's called, sorry.

But looking at your tank size, I would take it out and put it either it a hospital tank or at least a hospital bucket. A bucket will work if you add an air stone to it, and it's much better than trying to medicate the entire tank.


----------

